# Are this pipe good for "first pipe"??



## Koutta (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello there, im 18 and for years i was thinking in get into pipe smoking when i was at legal age, now im searching a pipe, i found one, i cant post links so if u would like to serch it, in ebay, search "
*Brand New Wooden Smoking Tobacco Pipe +Pouch Clasic"

From the user: onfine2008*

I think it didnt have a brand, but i dont want to spend much now, and i dont want a corn cob, can some of you take a look and tell me if it is ok to try it?
Theres a guy in youtube, hes username is PipeFriendCHS, i think some of you know him, i asked him and he said me, "For that price is worth the risk" and said is good for a first pipe. What do you think?


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't find it, could you copy paste the http here?


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I would hold off on one of those pipes from Hong Kong. I think you would be better off buying a Dr. Grabow at the drug store. Or ideally save up a little bit and buy a Savinelli starter pipe. Those are going to be a little bit more money. I believe about $40 but they are great pipes to learn on and good smoking pipes in general. They usually come with some pipe cleaners, a pipe tool, and balsa wood filters. These are great because they help absorb moisture which can be very helpful as you learn. Good luck!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Koutta said:


> I think it didnt have a brand, but i dont want to spend much now, and i dont want a corn cob, can some of you take a look and tell me if it is ok to try it?


Why don't you want to start with a corn cob?


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree...cob all the way. I love them!! granted they don't look the best, but they are great cheap smokers. If you don't like pipe smoking, you are out under $10, but you will know it wasn't because you bought a poor quality pipe.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Aquinas said:


> I would hold off on one of those pipes from Hong Kong. I think you would be better off buying a Dr. Grabow at the drug store. Or ideally save up a little bit and buy a Savinelli starter pipe. Those are going to be a little bit more money. I believe about $40 but they are great pipes to learn on and good smoking pipes in general. They usually come with some pipe cleaners, a pipe tool, and balsa wood filters. These are great because they help absorb moisture which can be very helpful as you learn. Good luck!


+1 on this. Seconds are a good route to go too. My first pipe was a Savinelli second and it was very nice for a first pipe experience. You should be able to pick one up for a reasonable price. There are plenty of affordable options for a decent starter pipe without going to a Chinese no-name.

Try this for example:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MACKS-MINT-VINT...095?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ca22be7


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> +1 on this. Seconds are a good route to go too. My first pipe was a Savinelli second and it was very nice for a first pipe experience. You should be able to pick one up for a reasonable price. There are plenty of affordable options for a decent starter pipe without going to a Chinese no-name.


If you are sure you don't want a cob, get a second or an estate pipe.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> +There are plenty of affordable options for a decent starter pipe without going to a Chinese no-name.


I have a Chinese no-name pipe that I picked up for next to nothing. I don't even want to talk about it or even admit that I own one. But for the sake of this thread, I will advise you not to get one.

The no-name chinese pipe gurgle badly and the moisture will sip out of the shank when smoking. the 'wood' didn't absorb the moisture at all. It made a mess and I will not do that again. I also had a hard time keeping the tobacco lighted.

I went to a different B&M and the owner set me up with a beginner pipe and some tobacco. The pipe was inexpensive, and it was a way better experience. I soon realised that I like pipe smoking. I decided to get myself another pipe and I got a cob.

I got the cob because of this forum. It was cheap but a solid performer. I enjoy it so much that I got another one when I noticed there was a slight crack on the bowl. I also bite too hard on the stem and I can no longer run a cleaner through.

Get a cob, young grasshopper.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Just to echo all the great advice already given.

Skip the pipe from hong kong and grab a (few) cobs or a nice estate pipe!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

DO NOT BUY THAT!

Sorry I had to get your attention, but those pipes are a rip-off. I bought a pair on a whim (hey, it looked cheap, what do I have to lose?).

When I received them, they were miniature, only 1/4 the size of a real tobacco pipe. The bowl was the size of a pencil eraser. I guess it would make a decent drug pipe, but that's it.

Here's a quick pic of one of them next to a 5" billiard and a match.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to Puff!

I don't know what you have to spend, but...

If you have to keep it on the very inexpensive side a cob is the only way to go. If you can afford $45 you have several attractive options. For example, these estate pipes from smokingpipes.com. I know you may be thinking, yuck, a pipe someone else smoked, but these are professionally cleaned and restored and you won't be able to tell them from a new pipe. I'd rather use one as a spoon for my cereal in the morning than smoke some only God knows carved from what and finished with what from China.

Italian Estate Savinelli Sherwood Rock Briar (1002) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
Irish Estate Peterson Shannon Smooth (01) (Fishtail) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

or if you must have a new pipe get something like this:

Chacom Fiesta Pipe 33 Billiard

and Marty Pulver has a variety of sub-$50 estates here:

specials

Truly any of these will be a much better choice than something from China. And don't forget, if you take care of any of the above pipes and decide the pipe isn't for you, you should be able to re-sell it for quite a bit of what you bought it for.

Hope this helps. But whatever you do, hang around here and we'll help you out. No one is going to judge you if you get the Chinese pipe. We'll all help you enjoy it as best you can.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Abraham,

Being located in Mexico, I'd think you could find a decent deal on a pipe somewhere inside your country


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I second all the advice given so far. 
Don't buy any pipe that's called "wooden", or is made in Asia and sells for under $20. 
Go to a drug store and pick out a $20 Dr. Grabow. It's a solid company. Your pipe won't be aesthetically wonderful, but it'll be a solid smoker, right out of the plastic and cardboard packaging.

Also, go post 14 more times elsewhere in the Puff forums, then sign up to be a NPS in the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html thread. This is the fastest, cheapest way to get yourself exposure to a bunch of different styles of pipe tobacco. It's a great opportunity.


----------



## Koutta (Dec 17, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> I can't find it, could you copy paste the http here?


Srry i cant put links, i need at least 30 posts.



pomorider said:


> Why don't you want to start with a corn cob?


I dont like the "look" of corn cobs 



CaptainBlenderman said:


> Seconds are a good route to go too.


Whats a "second" pipe?? i know whats a ESTATE but not a second...



Mad Hatter said:


> Abraham,
> 
> Being located in Mexico, I'd think you could find a decent deal on a pipe somewhere inside your country


Maybe, but im like online shopping, and i dont know any pipe store in my city, only "Sanborns" and this shop is expensive in ALL



CaptainEnormous said:


> Go to a drug store and pick out a $20 Dr. Grabow. It's a solid company. Your pipe won't be aesthetically wonderful, but it'll be a solid smoker


Ebay sells Dr. Grabow pipes, do you recomend me to buy one of those??

------------------------------------------------------------------------

And Thank you everybody, i wont buy the chinese pipe jajaja, all of you help me a lot


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

What ever you do do not waste even a penny on that. Go to a local B and M get a starter briar and you will never look back, I did it about 6 months ago and now I love my pipe smoking. Do some online shopping if that suits your situation better.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

You may not like the look of a cob, but I say get one anyways. As a beginner you won't spend any time smoking in public, I can almost guarantee you. After you figure out if you like pipes, and get some technique down, then spend a bit more on a briar. 

Besides, briar needs rest times between smokes, cobs don't. Smoke it tell it burns up, you will only be out 5. If you do like piping and start with a briar, if you mess it up you might get a little upset.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

These Whippets are relatively small, which might be a good thing to begin with. These are new and well made. Chacom Whippet Briar Pipe STRAIGHT Assorted - chawhip

hp
les


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

You're going to try a ton of different blends, you will want, no, need a cob pipe. Why waste $40+ on a pipe when you might unwittingly ghost it or ruin it while you learn how to handle a pipe?

If looks are a problem for you, then get a Diplomat cob. It has a nice smooth egg shape and it doesn't look like a cob unless viewed up close:



Or, if cobs really get your panties in a knot, you can get a hardwood pipe from MM.



These will set you back about $5 each, giving you more cash for more cobs and more tobacco.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Our new friend is 18 years old. When I was 18, I would have rather been shot & stuffed than be seen with a corncob pipe. No need to push something on him if he doesn't want it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Koutta said:


> Whats a "second" pipe?? i know whats a ESTATE but not a second...


When the major pipe manufacturers end up with a pipe that doesn't meet their normal quality standards they some times sell them as "seconds". Some even have specific lines of pipes for their seconds, such as Savinelli's Roma line. See this link:

Roma Pipes

They are hit and miss. Some are seconds because of poor drilling, for example, and don't smoke very well. Others, like a Roma I had just suffer from cosmetic problems and smoke great. Your B&M probably has some. It's usually best to check them out in person, so you can look at the drilling, pass a pipe cleaner though one, etc. It's a crap shoot, but still I'd take a second from a quality manufacturer over the Chinese pipe any day.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> Our new friend is 18 years old. When I was 18, I would have rather been shot & stuffed than be seen with a corncob pipe.


I'm with you on this one, Charles. No offense intended to lovers of cobs (their fans are legion) but even at 47 they're a little too "Jed Clampet" for me. Then again, just to make sure I offend everyone, I don't really like the look of and can't see myself smoking most freehands and Danish style pipes either.

I think that some times with the best of intentions we forget that the asthetic of pipe smoking is what draws a lot of people to the pipe. Still, to any newbie, better a cob than not to smoke at all!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Call up Byron Oost. He'll fix you up, if he ships to Mexico.

Unfinished Sav's for $35, Peterson Kapets for $45. See what he has in stock.

http://www.pipetobaccotls.com/about.html


----------



## Koutta (Dec 17, 2010)

Ey you help me a lot!!! THANK TO ALL OF YOU, 
I think ill buy a Corn, i think is the best option to try diferents blends, but corns need a diferent clean or something??


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

CWL said:


> Our new friend is 18 years old. When I was 18, I would have rather been shot & stuffed than be seen with a corncob pipe. No need to push something on him if he doesn't want it.


Good point. I felt weird enough with my GBD bulldog.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Koutta said:


> Ey you help me a lot!!! THANK TO ALL OF YOU,
> I think ill buy a Corn, i think is the best option to try diferents blends, but corns need a diferent clean or something??


You don't need to really do much of anything, after a smoke I prefer to take a bent pipe cleaner and wipe down the bowl though to keep it smelling fresh. If you want to clean it otherwise, just take a pipe cleaner dipped in high proof alcohol and run it through the stem.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

You won't regret your decision.


----------



## Koutta (Dec 17, 2010)

The corn cob have brand?? wich one is good??


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Missouri Meerschaums are the only brand you should ever consider when buying a cob. You can find them on several different sites and at places like walgreens.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Koutta said:


> The corn cob have brand?? wich one is good??


Missouri Meerschaum is the best by far, and the one you should get. Fortunately it is the most widely available. If you can't pick one up locally lots of Internet vendors sell them.

Edit: looks like Taylor beat me too it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Koutta said:


> Maybe, but im like online shopping, and i dont know any pipe store in my city, only "Sanborns" and this shop is expensive in ALL
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------


Don't ebay and yahoo have seperate addresses for mexico?............ like britain has .uk, germany has .de, etc


----------

